# Male shepherd wanna breed



## F R Dragon (9 mo ago)

I have two years old buddy, he is work line dog, also he is one of my love in family, and we want to preserve his lineage, from him to the next generation, so that his bloodline will always be passed with the family, and he do have full body care and tests every six months, so looking a female shepherd for him to breed one time!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

What qualities does your dog possess that make him worth breeding? Does he have any health testing done (hips, elbows, spine, DM)? What about titles?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

F R Dragon said:


> I have two years old male shepherd, he starting oestrus now, and he try to hugging to my leg! So I’m gonna looking female shepherd for him to breed now.


your male is starting oestrus? that’s interesting…


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

April 1st was three weeks ago


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Contact your local German Shepherd club and they will guide you. There are strict requirements and tests to be done in Germany before you can breed your dog.

Lee


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

If you think your MALE dog is coming into estrus, boy, have you EVER got a lot to learn, before you even THINK of breeding!


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

I assume from the language used that a male coming into estrus is a language barrier thing?
(I also saw the locked post it's in reference to)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This site does not allow posts for selling pups, looking for dogs/bitches for breeding, unless that has changed.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

He’s in Canada we speak the same language The post hasn’t been locked yet….


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

HollandN said:


> He’s in Canada we speak the same language The post hasn’t been locked yet….


Rude and narrow minded of you. Just because they are in Canada doesn't mean they speak the same language. Canada may not be their native country. Pretty obvious English isn't their native language. People do emigrate.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

selzer said:


> This site does not allow posts for selling pups, looking for dogs/bitches for breeding, unless that has changed.


this is correct.
so unless the OP has questions about the process or qualifications, the thread will indeed be closed.


----------

